# Kohler 6.5C61 circulating pump impeller



## zuhnc (Aug 9, 2021)

Rebuilt a Kohler (1950-1960 era, I think) generator circulating pump due to failed bearing.  Complete failure would have severely damaged a very expensive radiator.
Used my 7x10 mini-lathe and my Millrite mill.  I have no mill vise, so used the vise I had available.  Disassembly caused the original impeller to fracture into about 8 pieces.  Fabricated the impeller, drilled and tapped for setscrews, used Locktite (tm) stud and bearing mount (my bore was about 0.001 oversize) to mount.  Ground flats on the shaft for locating purposes.  Milling not very good due to lack of a proper vise, but usable.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 9, 2021)

nice save!


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 10, 2021)

Video of the engine running should be next.

Good work

John


----------

